# Je l'ai enfin !



## xaben (5 Juin 2004)

Après pas mal de temps d'attente ... j'ai enfin eu mon ibook g4 ! J'suis trop content il est super beau et il va super bien ... juste un ptit problème avec mon speedtouch usb qui allait super bien sur pc et la ... ben les diodes ne deviennent jamais vertes :'( j'ai lu dans le forum que c'était surement un probleme entre usb1 et 2 ... Enfin si quelqu'un sait me dire quoi !

Voila j'ai enfin mon ibook ;-)

A plussss


----------



## Sydney Bristow (5 Juin 2004)

xaben a dit:
			
		

> Après pas mal de temps d'attente ... j'ai enfin eu mon ibook g4 ! J'suis trop content il est super beau et il va super bien ... juste un ptit problème avec mon speedtouch usb qui allait super bien sur pc et la ... ben les diodes ne deviennent jamais vertes :'( j'ai lu dans le forum que c'était surement un probleme entre usb1 et 2 ... Enfin si quelqu'un sait me dire quoi !
> 
> Voila j'ai enfin mon ibook ;-)
> 
> A plussss



il te faut un modem ETHERNET,pas USB...


----------



## xaben (5 Juin 2004)

ben oui mais réponse un peu facile tu ne trouves pas ?


----------



## jerG (5 Juin 2004)

Bravo pour ton acquisition !  
En ce qui concerne le modem moi personnellement j'ai un speedtouch 330 usb qui fonctionne parfaitement bien sur mon iBook G4 donc en usb 2, ainsi que sur mon iMac G3 qui lui est en usb1...
Je pense que c'est plus un probléme de driver...


----------



## ToMacLaumax (5 Juin 2004)

moins de problèmes avec un modem ethernet qu'avec un modem usb ?


----------



## xaben (5 Juin 2004)

oui jerG c'était bien un problème de driver ! Je viens d'en changer et la le modem est repéré par l'ordi. Maintenant j'ai encore un ptit problème pour me connecter il dit qu'il y a surement un problème de réglage mais je ne trouve pas ... je vous tiens au courant si jamais !


----------



## @ybee (6 Juin 2004)

ToMacLaumax a dit:
			
		

> moins de problèmes avec un modem ethernet qu'avec un modem usb ?



Bien entendu 
Les modems USB me font bien rire parce que c'est vraiment une abherration.

Si on laisse chaque chose à sa place, tout va bien. Ton modem c'est pour le réseau => prise réseau, donc Ethernet, pas USB. Et inversément, tu as déjà vu un souris Ethernet ;-) ? Ben non, petit périphérique de saisie, pour l'USB, et tout va bien dans le meilleur des mondes 

De plus, dans ce cas-ci, un modem nécessite des drivers, pas toujours bien développés pour Mac, alors que l'Ethernet n'en demande AUCUN...

Un truc qu'on ne dit pas assez, je trouve, et du coup on se retrouver avec plein de gens qui ont un modem de merde


----------



## xaben (6 Juin 2004)

ben oui je comprends bien que les modem ethernet sont mieux mais en attendant je ne sais toujours pas me connecter ...


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

xaben a dit:
			
		

> ben oui je comprends bien que les modem ethernet sont mieux mais en attendant je ne sais toujours pas me connecté ...


bonjour et bienvenu   
tu peux aller par ici pour la config 
ici aussi


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

Il y à bien sûr l'excellentissime www.macadsl.com
quel est ton fai ?


----------



## Membre supprimé 1323 (6 Juin 2004)

Lao Zeuh a dit : "Laissez votre modem en Ethernet et vous ne serez pas décu"


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

Noon a dit:
			
		

> Lao Zeuh a dit : "Laissez votre modem en Ethernet et vous ne serez pas décu"


Bien sûr le modem ethernet c'est mieux, mais il est de bon ton d'accueillir notre ami et de surtout répondre à sa question, c'est le rôle des forums techniques.

Les conseils viendront plus tard  

ps: nous avons TOUS eu un modem usb AVANT de passer au modem ethernet


----------



## xaben (6 Juin 2004)

quand j'aurai a nouveau de la tune je changerai de modem  
Mais pour le moment j'ai tout suivi comme sur le site macosxtech.com le modem est bien repéré et installé il essaie de se connecter et se déconnecte en me disant qu'il faut vérifier mes reglages ..
Comme fai je suis chez Skynet ben oui j'suis belge lol Je leur ai envoyé un mail peut etre aurais je plus de renseignement ! Enfin en attendant je cherche toujours depuis mon pc lol


----------



## Sydney Bristow (6 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr le modem ethernet c'est mieux, mais il est de bon ton d'accueillir notre ami et de surtout répondre à sa question, c'est le rôle des forums techniques.
> 
> Les conseils viendront plus tard
> 
> ps: nous avons TOUS eu un modem usb AVANT de passer au modem ethernet



non ,non,pas moi   
je suis passé du 56k au modem ADSL ethernet...


----------



## naas (6 Juin 2004)

xaben a dit:
			
		

> je suis chez Skynet ]


alors vas par la 
comme je ne connais pas ta formule d'abonnement et ton modem je ne peux aller plus loin   
tiens nous au courant tu devrais y arriver sans le support tech


----------



## xaben (6 Juin 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> alors vas par la
> comme je ne connais pas ta formule d'abonnement et ton modem je ne peux aller plus loin
> tiens nous au courant tu devrais y arriver sans le support tech


Lol je viens de me rendre sur le site de skynet mais sont pas a jour ou c moi qui sait pas regarder c encore sous mac os 9 ! mouais peut etre que je vais devoir appeller le service tech lol
merci quand meme

EDIT : heu pour le mac os x 10.3 y a beaucoup de driver qui manque ? j'ai été jeter un oeil sur le site hp pour installer mon imprimante et apparement il est pas encore pret ... faut longtemps pour voir ce genre de driver sortir ? C'est si nouveau que ça le 10.3 ? /EDIT


----------



## xaben (7 Juin 2004)

Faut que vous m'aidiez la ! Je comprends rien pour cette imprimante ... Je n'arrive pas a faire fonctionner mon imprimante sous mac os x 10.3 c'est une hp psc 750. C'est avec l'assistant hp que j'ai des problemes. En effait celui ci me demande de choisir le format du papier par défaut et ensuite il dit qu'il envoie la configuration à l'imprimante et là rien ne se passe, il reste figé, enfin le curseur de chargement reste tout le temps le meme. Je l'ai forcé a quitter mais a chaque démarrage l'assistant réapparait, et pas moyen d'imprimer ! D'après le site Hp les driver ne sont pas encore pret ... qu'est ce que je fais ? je revends mon imprimante et j'en rachete une ? Je revends mon ibook ? pfff C'est chiant ! Il est pourtant dit qu'elle est compatible avec l'imprimante :-'(


----------



## corbuu (7 Juin 2004)

le meilleur des conseils est d'aller sur macadsl.com ou sinon dans le forum reseau de macgé.

bonne chance


----------



## xaben (7 Juin 2004)

OK je vais faire un ptit tour sur le site macadsl.com alors ... pour l'imprimante je viens de mailer chez hp et je viens de recevoir le driver uniquement pour l'impression (pas encore numérisation). Donc ca va déjà mieux lol


----------



## Kaneda (8 Juin 2004)

Bienvenue à toi 

Hein qu'on est bien avec son iBook ?   Une superbe machine 

Pour ton problème je compatis, en effet le mien (sagem f@st 800) ne me cause que des kernels panic.  Une fois qu'il a réussit à lancer OS X avec, pas de problème mais si je le déconnecter (ordi étteint bien sûr) , que je m'en sert, que je le ré-étteint, et que je branche le modem , alors là c où j'arrive plus sur OS X ou il faut 2 ou 3 Kernel avant que ça passe, une vrai chiotte !


J'ai d'ailleurs envoyé pas mal de mail à Free et bon ... en gros peuvent rien faire car ils n ont pas d autres modem ethernet que la freebox que je devrait avoir maintenant dans quelques semaines ... je patiente, tant qu'a faire, autant pas débourser en plus pour un modem que je devrai payer si je voulais me barrer de chez eux ... :/

En tout cas, bon amusement avec ton Book


----------



## xaben (9 Juin 2004)

Kaneda a dit:
			
		

> Bienvenue à toi
> 
> Hein qu'on est bien avec son iBook ?  Une superbe machine
> 
> En tout cas, bon amusement avec ton Book


Merci Kaneda ! Ca fait du bien d'entendre que que je suis pas le seul à avoir des problemes ;-)

Pour mon imprimante, hp m'a donné le lien de la page support en anglais et la les drivers y sont ! ... Bref ça fonctionne ;-)


----------



## naas (9 Juin 2004)

si tu veux des témoignages de personnes qui ont des problèmes avec leur modem adsl tu tapes dans google: modem adsl usb mac , bon je fais le malin mais c'est vrai que ...  franchement c'est une ineptie et rien d'autre ces modems usb

tu peux taper aussi dans google
depuis que j'ai un modem ethernet c'est le bonheur plus de kp et j'aime la vie  

et pour les drivers c'est quasiment tout le temps le cas, ne JAMAIS aller sur le site francais, toujours commencer par le site us et après seulement après aller sur le site fr
et hp n'est pas le seul, mais alors vraiment pas


----------



## xaben (11 Juin 2004)

Ok ben merci du conseil j'irai tjs voir sur le site us ! Pour le modem ethernet faudra attendre un peu (à moins qu'une ame charitable m'en donne un  ) car plus bikoo tune lol


----------



## xaben (15 Juin 2004)

Voila j'ai trouvé pour le modem speedtouch usb et le mac os x 10.3 !! J'ai eu un contact avec une personne chez Skynet (fai belge) et celui ci m'a dit que le driver pour le speed touch ne fonctionnait pas (non sans blague lol) et qu'il fallait prendre le driver pour le speetouch 330 ! Si jamais le driver ce trouve sur le site de skynet.be (le lien exact a été donné par  naas plus haut !)

voila bref ceci est mon premier message depuis mon ibook g4 !!


----------



## Atlantique (16 Juin 2004)

Concernant ton imprimante HP psc 750 (comme moi), je n'ai pas de problème avec mon powerbook alu 1.5. Je charge à chaque fois le driver le plus récent sur le site de hp. 

Jaguar puis panther sur imac et ensuite panther sur pwbook.

Un conseil: désinstalle le driver hp et réinstalle le. 
Efface entre temps tout ce qui de prêt ou de loin possède hp dans le nom de fichier. 
Et puis peut-être le fichier que tu as est corrompu. Il m'est arrivé de télécharger plusieurs fois le driver chez HP avant d'en avoir un complet.

De toute facon ne désespère pas, chez moi ca marche impec depuis que j'ai l'imprimante (2ans au moins).

Sauf avec airport bien sûr


----------

